
Game Consoles Are Already Dead — And Developers Know It - Anon84
http://readwrite.com/2013/03/04/game-consoles-already-dead-developers-know-it
======
Evenjos
Yup. The $50 price-tag for console games isn't enough to pay for their bloated
$200 million budgets. At best, the big studios make a very small margin of
profit. Most of those big budget games put the studio in debt (or transfer the
debt to the third party developers who actually create the game). This is why
they're bankrupt and dissolving.

I'm glad to see the game industry stretching to accommodate more indie
developers. It's about time.

------
detritus
No they're not - PS4 is to be 'PC-based' amd everyone and their uncle now
appreciates the value of the Indie movement, so any gains made on PC will
regurgitate back on to consoles.

Author seems to conflate fad, fashion and hazy cylicity with epoch-trashing
existentialism.

Unless mobile gaming comes up with some seriously Wii-like interaction shift
over the next generation or two, it'll mire itself in the limitations of the
platform - at best being a satellite to a central home entertainment system
(choose your flavour—they're all the same).

~~~
Evenjos
Only a very successful PC game ("World of Warcraft" level of success) could
earn enough profit to pay for a big budget console game.

I don't think the average person understands how much labor goes into console
games. They're on the level of Hollywood films, with teams of hundreds of
people working over periods of years, in perpetual crunch time.

------
jezfromfuture
Author moans that all console games are sequals conviently mass misses the new
ips that happened in last 2 years whilst goign on to praise mobile gaming
market which if anything is just cut down rehashes of console games along with
angry <insert> birds games that are not generic at all...

